# CPT code for debridement, draining, repair of partial tip amputation



## LStana (Jan 3, 2012)

I am trying to find the appropriate CPT code to use for debridement, repair, draining of a finger (partial tip amputation.) Thank you.


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Jan 3, 2012)

I would use  code:

13131 (Repair, complex, forehead, cheeks, chin, mouth, neck, genitalia, hands and/or feet; 1.1 cm to 2.5 cm.

This code will capture the debridement, repair and since the body part needed draining, that sounds like infection which would make this procedure complex.


----------



## KKAMMERER (Jan 5, 2012)

I was thinking 20103


----------

